# Rite Aid - Halloween 2016



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Rite Aid has some decent looking wooden signs as well.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool! I was by one today but ran short of time so didn't stop in. Thanks for the photos. The raven skull has my interest. What does it say or do?

I have a few of those giant foam skulls from past years and the time to buy them is during a 50% off sale. They are great for when you need a big skull that you can set high up and not worry about it falling and hurting someone. In my area these guys sell out before clearance.

Their animated Jack is nice (don't need) and I do like the Spooky Treats signage. 

BTW hope people realize the 50% off sale price is WITH CARD (just like sales at Walgreens and CVS, over the years I eventually signed up for all 3 pharmacy reward cards just for Halloween shopping!).


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

They were still setting up the other day when I went in. Couldn't believe they were atsrting off with a half price sale. It's usually later before they start running those.

I almost bought a couple of those big skulls but I'm glad I waited. I went to Target next and they have a hard plastic one the same size with a moveable jaw for the same $10 so I grabbed the last two they had.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

GOS - The animated raven's eyes light up red, beak moves, and makes crowing sounds.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> GOS - The animated raven's eyes light up red, beak moves, and makes crowing sounds.


So No music or weird sayings?! That sounds perfect!! Definitely going to check out my store tomorrow. I would think those raven skulls would be a fast seller, especially at 50% off.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Last year the had a couple of severed heads, did anyone notice if they have any this year ?


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I like a couple of those signs. Going to have to stop in the one at the end of the street tomorrow.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Last year the had a couple of severed heads, did anyone notice if they have any this year ?


I saw one, but it was not the best quality.


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

I need to check our local Rite Aid..... they should have better stuff than the dollar stores......
I probably will friday after work. Ug im so tired.......


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

I went to another Rite Aid today and they had two versions of the heads, one was a little better. I think if you get one for half price ($10), it could be useful in your haunt.










They also had an animated rat that was kind of cute.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

CURSE YOU Paint it Black.
I went to our Rite Aid looking for the mounted raven head. They were JUST now unpacking the boxes and putting things on shelves. They had one raven head. However, not on sale. Yet my son wanted it, so I bought it full price. hahaha


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Paint It Black said:


> I saw one, but it was not the best quality.


I always look forward to getting Rite Aid's new severed head every year at the 50% off sale, but this year's pair are very disappointing. Very cartoonish. I'll have to put them in dark corners.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> I always look forward to getting Rite Aid's new severed head every year at the 50% off sale, but this year's pair are very disappointing. Very cartoonish. I'll have to put them in dark corners.


LOL. I thought the same thing. Low lighting - very low lighting. Still, a good price anyway.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Yes, you can't do any better for $10. I have quite a collection of them now. Went in Spirit the other night. Theirs aren't much better and are $30.


----------



## pauly88 (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice wooden signs. Did they have bigger ones or just the size in the photo?


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

Wow - I feel gypped! The RiteAids around me are usually very disappointing. I stopped in last year at the end of September / beginning of October and there was just a tiny bit on clearance but fully stocked on Christmas. 

I stopped at one Friday - barely 1/2 an aisle on one side and nothing interesting of note. There's another on my way home from work that I'll check out tonight.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Paint It Black said:


> I went to another Rite Aid today and they had two versions of the heads, one was a little better. I think if you get one for half price ($10), it could be useful in your haunt.


Thanks for posting a pic of the heads. I was waiting to see if they had heads this year. I saw them last year and wasn't signed for their program so didn't get them and then this year I needed a couple of heads, I wanted to put them in pots. the greyish one might work, not exactly what I was hoping for but maybe....







I like the one on the right, haven't found any heads like this.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Yes, you can't do any better for $10. I have quite a collection of them now. Went in Spirit the other night. Theirs aren't much better and are $30.


yeah, I could kick myself for not buying them last year.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

pauly88 said:


> Nice wooden signs. Did they have bigger ones or just the size in the photo?


I didn't see any larger signs, but I did think the quality of their signs was quite nice.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Paint, you got me motivated to check out 2 RiteAid Pharmacies today. Picked up a few crow skulls, and some summer 75% clearance cobra snakes. Didn't see everything you had in your store, like the spooky treats sign, they had something different that I didn't like as much. Some of the masks weren't bad. A lot will depend on the paint job. The 50% off sale ends Saturday night in my area. Had to dig out that Plenti rewards card but it saved me some $$s.

The vampire skull is a smaller version that CVS had a few years back. I also thought the human skull was a bit smaller than the ones Walgreens sold a few years back.

















The spirit ball was color changing. Overall I thought it was a nice design and liked the base. Decent size.









The haunted book appeared more cardboard covered than plastic. But it worked well.









I bought the crow as a future project, maybe used in a western scene or a pirates scene. I liked that his beak also moved. I picture a big crows nest, resting higher than the ToT's heads, with several crow heads hanging out over the nest edges.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I saw a number of the severed heads in each store. Some of them weren't that bad depending on the paint job they got. 

















These masks looked pretty decent. Sorry I didn't take more photos for you guys of the different masks.
















The candelabras at 9.99 (less 50% off) were a great deal. Lighter weight than the ones Walgreens had a few years back, but that's better if you want to have a floating candelabra for your haunted house.









I have some red eyed crows too. Bought mine from Big Lots at some point and they are actual feathered. These RiteAid ones were pretty nice and feather detailed. The plastic will hold up better to evening/overnight condensation long term. Same pricing as the candelabras.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

This old man mask was back this year. I bought mine a year or two ago. It's pretty nice and I thought makes a nice face for a wizard prop.









If you go into RiteAid for halloween, do check the summer clearance stuff. I found these nice 32 inch cobra snakes at 75% off, only 1.74 each. Ended up with 3 of the solid brown/gray ones. They have a flat solid belly that is textured and patterned.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Saw from the RiteAid ad for my area today that they still have a 50% off (with Card) on assorted Halloween Home Decor and Light Sets, assorted halloween costumes, makeup, wigs, accessories and novelties. Runs through 9/24.


----------



## Cloe (Mar 18, 2013)

Out of curiosity GOS, is the price on that book 29.99 or is my eyesite getting that bad? I have to replace my outdoor crows every so often thanks to our rainy October. I may actually head to mine and see if they have them. What's funny is I live within walking distance and I think I've been in there maybe twice in the last 3 years. I can't even remember if I signed up for their card.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cloe said:


> Out of curiosity GOS, is the price on that book 29.99 or is my eyesite getting that bad? I have to replace my outdoor crows every so often thanks to our rainy October. I may actually head to mine and see if they have them. What's funny is I live within walking distance and I think I've been in there maybe twice in the last 3 years. I can't even remember if I signed up for their card.


Yes it's 29.99 so 15.00 with card. I saw someone else selling that same haunted book. Wish I could tell you which store thread I was on. Maybe CVS or Walgreens (doesn't look like it was HD), so you may have an alternative if they don't have it there still. My location didn't have many on the shelf and that was back on the 14th. I played with the sensor a few times and it did a good job triggering.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

What is the name of Rite Aid's rewards program so you can get the sale prices ?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> What is the name of Rite Aid's rewards program so you can get the sale prices ?



It use to be just called Wellness+ but about a year ago they teamed up with other companies like Macy's, Exxon, etc. to earn you points at one place that you could use at the others so now it's called Wellness+ Plenti. I've seen TV commercials for Plenti where I live. I think this came to be around the time CVS was partnering up with Walmart and going with that CurrentC program that Walmart wanted to launch that's been a fail. 

I had the Wellness+ card for years but never fully signed up for their rewards program, just really wanted to use the card to get the sale price at halloween time. So when the new joint card Penti came out, they gave it to my husband when he went to use the Wellness+ card to use instead, along with an application to further fill out for the Plenti program, but I still haven't fully signed up for this shared program. Honestly could care less about any of the other companies and don't buy their products or shop there so don't care at all about gaining points. Just use the card to get the sale price. They remind me every time at the register that I'm not totally enrolled and I just say "yeah I know don't really care about using points elsewhere". Still get my sale price. Here's a link to their rewards area for more info on it:

https://shop.riteaid.com/info/wellness-with-plenti


----------



## LurkerNDdark (Sep 9, 2010)

There's a small Rite Aid near my office, so I wander in there at least once a week. The Plenti card can be used at Exxon gas stations, although you gain only one point per gallon of gas. It looks like you can get a fair number of points through Macy's, but since Macy's doesn't sell Halloween stuff . . .  I do collect quite a few points that are nice to cash in, but I also buy cosmetics, shampoo, etc. all year round.

Rite Aid always has its seasonal stuff 50% off the marked price, except maybe the first week or two. The exception is candy; things like candy canes and Valentine heart boxes may be discounted a little bit, then go half price after the holiday.

I was admiring a Day of the Dead mask complete with lace veil to go over the head. Tempting, although I'm not sure whether to put it on a skeleton, or wear it myself.


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

Has anyone seen this Moving Head Skeleton? There were a ton of these at my local store, but none of the try me buttons worked (even after pulling the safety battery strip). What's the sound/movement like? Any reviews?


----------

